# New Hunting Opportunity in



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a new hunting opportunity in Wyoming.

Goob do you have a recipie for kangaroo tail?

http://buckrail.com/first-90-kangaroos-released-in-wyoming/


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay - another invasive species that will out-compete mule deer and pronghorn...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Sounds made up! Seriously kangaroos in Wyoming!?! Nah...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is awesome, I seen Crocodile Dundee, great hunting opportunities. I heard that they are already having some problems with them crossing the border bringing their booze, porn and fireworks, may have to build a wall.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

April fools

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Was that today?!?!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I better check my Utah Wolf Reconnaissance Game Cameras for kangaroos moving in from Wyoming. You know it won't be long before they move in here just like the wolves did. :mrgreen:


----------

